# At last--My very first hand cannon!!!!



## Will-dawg (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got my hand gun put together.  It is a 30-30 with a 12" barrel and a muzzle break topped with a 2x TC illuminated scope.  Thanks to HandgunHTR for the grip.  I will be shooting the lever evolutions out of it as long as they work well at the range.  Can't wait to shoot it and I also can't wait to see what it does to a deer.  Oh yeah, I've got my ear muffs ready too.  Just thought I would show my new toy off.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet gun ---except the brake-- took a quick shot at a yote one day with my Contender 7X30 Waters with brake-- no plugs / muffs in place----WON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN-- expect to see ya in the handgun challange next year


----------



## Lonegle57 (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats on the contender, my first had similar grips and I quickly changed them, found them very hard on the hand. 25 years later plus four more frames and numerous barrels it is still a favorite.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice Will!  

That will work just fine on a deer and I have been hearing some very good reports about the LeveRevolution ammo.

I will say this though, you will start with one, you will end up with MANY!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 16, 2009)

some of us have TOO many


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jan 17, 2009)

very nice

 looks like the first hand gun I ever shot I was scraid to death when I pulled the trigger. I did not kill me so now I want one


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2009)

Those short barrels are tough on the ears , A few years ago a friend and i were shooting hand guns . I have a building near my shooting range , it has a nice bench built along the wall with a small door cut into the wall . When shooting , you would just open the small door , stick out the barrel, put the gun on the sand bags and shoot , even in the rain ,  it was nice . Anyway back to the story , we were shooting hand guns , i had a contender .223 in a 10 barrel i was shooting . I was not used to shooting the " short " guns from the building . I pulled the trigger , and i was sure the building looked like a cartoon when the building explodes apart and then comes back together again . That is what it felt like anyway .It felt like the concussion squeezed the breath out of me , we did have on hearing protectors . Only takes one time for me to learn something , don't have to tell me but one time to make sure the barrel is sticking OUT OF  the little hole in the wall before you pull the trigger . Its amazing how much pressure that little round has . SCOTT


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 18, 2009)

*I think your gun looks great*

But isn't that muzz;e break going to be very loud when you fire that handgun??? Better get the Gameear.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 18, 2009)

*Nice gun*

You will really love it, I have an Encore with a 15" barrell in 30-30. I have killed 2 bucks and several does with it. They really shoot well. One thing, I couldn't get the Lever Evolution ammo to shoot very well out of mine. I had a hard time getting a good group even at 40 yards. I do shoot the Winchester 150 gr hollow points. This is what I have used to kill every one of the deer I have taken with it. This year I killed a nice 7pt at around 125 yards according to the range finder. Good luck with it you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah good luck with that beast


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 18, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> But isn't that muzz;e break going to be very loud when you fire that handgun??? Better get the Gameear.


Oh yeah--It is VERY loud.  I learned my lesson the very first time I shot one.  My ears rang for 3 days--not a very enjoyable experience.  I am looking at getting a gameear or powermuffs before hunting season but right now my range muffs will work just fine.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 18, 2009)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> You will really love it, I have an Encore with a 15" barrell in 30-30. I have killed 2 bucks and several does with it. They really shoot well. One thing, I couldn't get the Lever Evolution ammo to shoot very well out of mine. I had a hard time getting a good group even at 40 yards. I do shoot the Winchester 150 gr hollow points. This is what I have used to kill every one of the deer I have taken with it. This year I killed a nice 7pt at around 125 yards according to the range finder. Good luck with it you will enjoy it a lot.


I am going to shoot it today and will post the results later.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

*  Hey Will-dawg, congrats on getting that Contender ... should be a nice hunting rig for ya. I have several braked Contender barrels I hunt with and I always wear ear protection when hunting. The last few years I've been using Peltor Tactical 6-S muffs and have been happy with them ... they are not too expensive either ... I think I gave 70 bucks for mine. Anyway, hope you enjoy that tender .... James  *


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 19, 2009)

If you reload, or have a friend that does, don't waste your money on the Leverevolutions.  Just load up some 165 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips.  If I had the components, I could put you some together.  I think I've got a 30-30 die set somewhere.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That looks like a nose breaker.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 19, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> If you reload, or have a friend that does, don't waste your money on the Leverevolutions.  Just load up some 165 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips.  If I had the components, I could put you some together.  I think I've got a 30-30 die set somewhere.



Thanks for the offer but I shot it yesterday with the leverevolutions and core lokts and the leverevolutions actually shot better.  At 50 yards( shooting off of a monopod ) I was shooting 2 1/2 inch groups.  I'm going to a range this weekend to try at 100 yards and maybe further and this time I'll have a better rest with sandbags.  I'm glad they shoot well 'cause I've done stocked up on the lever ammo.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 19, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> That looks like a nose breaker.


Far from it.  The muzzle brake keeps the recoil down to 'bout near nothin'--if only it would keep the noise down!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ruger*

heres my newest hand cannon. Just won a Leupold scope off ebay for it last night cant wait to put it on and sight it in.


----------



## straitshooter (Jan 19, 2009)

you call those hand cannons..... this is a hand cannon S&W .460 Mag  congrats on the new gun, best of luck to ya!


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 19, 2009)

straitshooter said:


> you call those hand cannons..... this is a hand cannon S&W .460 Mag  congrats on the new gun, best of luck to ya!



Beautiful pistol.  I would love to have one if all I hunted were ELEPHANTS--just kidding and best of luck to you also!!!


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hold on ..


----------



## pnome (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats.  Beautiful looking handgun you've got there.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 29, 2009)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> You will really love it, I have an Encore with a 15" barrell in 30-30. I have killed 2 bucks and several does with it. They really shoot well. One thing, I couldn't get the Lever Evolution ammo to shoot very well out of mine. I had a hard time getting a good group even at 40 yards. I do shoot the Winchester 150 gr hollow points. This is what I have used to kill every one of the deer I have taken with it. This year I killed a nice 7pt at around 125 yards according to the range finder. Good luck with it you will enjoy it a lot.









Is it just me or does Lumpkin Hunter bear a STRONG resemblance to Gene Hackman?


----------



## whitworth (Feb 6, 2009)

*Miss the first shot*

and the deer starts waving the white flag--- of surrender.  Or drops dead of a heart attack.  

Kiddin'

I'd wear ear protection; or you'll spend more money on hearing aids.  One problem with hunting with a brake.  You can't hear the patter of little deer feet coming, cause you'll go deaf trying.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 8, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Is it just me or does Lumpkin Hunter bear a STRONG resemblance to Gene Hackman?


  You do have a point!

Nice lookin' guns y'all! I saw a Contender in the local pawnshop the other day and didn't even pick it up to look at it...

I may have to swing back by there and do some hagglin'..


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 8, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> You do have a point!
> 
> Nice lookin' guns y'all! I saw a Contender in the local pawnshop the other day and didn't even pick it up to look at it...
> 
> I may have to swing back by there and do some hagglin'..



Delton.  NIKE!  (Just do it!)

You will not be disappointed.  You can go from 100 yards to 200 in a hurry with the Contender (depending on cartridge).


----------

